
Italy to close all stores apart from food shops and pharmacies - stclaus
https://www.thelocal.it/20200311/breaking-italy-to-close-all-stores-apart-from-food-shops-and-pharmacies
======
chupa-chups
I hope everyone does her/his best to tell their peers this is real.

------
baggy_trough
The faster your community does the same, the more people will live.

~~~
3JPLW
Not sure why this is getting downvoted. We're all on approximately the same
exponential trend as Italy, just a few days behind. The US, for example, is
looking to be 11 days behind. Do nothing and we'll end up where they are now.

[https://twitter.com/EcolEpig/status/1237430984678703104](https://twitter.com/EcolEpig/status/1237430984678703104)

~~~
lmilcin
Exactly. It is already clear that it will not go away by itself. The more
drastic measures, the sooner, the faster it can be managed.

I live in Poland. It seems most cases are connected with somebody who recently
came from abroad. Closing borders may seem like a drastic measure but much
less drastic that waiting couple of days and doing it anyway + much more.

My point of view is it is a bit foolish to slowly, gradually escalate
measures. It would be probably wise cause of action with a completely new
disease which we don't know yet, but it is not a new disease now. We saw what
happened to China. We know it is difficult to control and if people are
allowed to move it is neigh impossible to prevent from spreading.

------
dang
Related Italy thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22545430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22545430)

------
Gravityloss
Actually:

food deliveries will still be permitted

all cafes/restaurants will be closed unless can guarantee at least 1 metre
distance between customers

public services like post, transport remain

~~~
f34r34r43r34r34
Nope, cafes/restaurant will be close, period.

~~~
Gravityloss
Do you have a source? I pasted from the original article.

~~~
ithkuil
[https://www.repubblica.it/politica/2020/03/11/news/coronavir...](https://www.repubblica.it/politica/2020/03/11/news/coronavirus_conte_italia_governo_misure-250988471/)

------
Bombthecat
Woah, thats crazy.. Its sad that a lot of states will look like that because
they wont do anything...

~~~
madengr
Won't do what?

~~~
Bombthecat
Exactly. Nothing.

------
bpodgursky
It's funny how the only global crisis deemed worth shutting down society over
is the one that impacts 65+ year olds. Global warming, pension underfunding,
unsustainable healthcare, and education costs don't count, because the crisis
is 15 years away (eg after they die).

Crippling the global economy (and shutting down schools!!!) to stop COVID-19
hurts the future of 15-35 year olds the worst. But any reform is STILL going
to be spent increasing healthcare funding -- to benefit the retirees impacted
by COVID. $0 fixing the the damage to Gen Z, whose education and job prospects
were delayed by (potentially) years, depending on whether we get sent into a
recession.

~~~
tathougies
> $0 fixing the the damage to Gen Z, whose education and job prospects were
> delayed by (potentially) years, depending on whether we get sent into a
> recession.

I mean Gen Z and younger millenials are in for the biggest and easiest
opportunity to get rich in our lifetimes. A combination of low interest rates,
and then high market supply when a lot of old people die leaving their houses
vacant, means a reduction in prices and cheap financing, as well as
undervalued equities. Perfect time to get rich.

~~~
tapland
=/ As a COBOL dev I have a great time incoming. Hoooraaaayyyy...

------
dang
We changed the URL from [https://www.forexlive.com/news/!/coronavirus-italy-
has-order...](https://www.forexlive.com/news/!/coronavirus-italy-has-ordered-
all-shops-to-close-except-pharmacies-and-groceries-20200311) to one that seems
to have more information.

